# Ok Friday Is Rubber Strap Day!



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Right then lets have a day just for Rubber straps Err no pun intended!










Aqualung Pro 500m, very chunky looking beast!


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm sorry to say it's stainless strap all weekend for me







see the early saturday watch thread !!!!










I'm wearing my Sinn 857 on rubber now and then later on to my Breitling steelfish XPlus for the weekend









Cheers

Scott


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Fortis Spacematic:










Cheers


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

dapper said:


> Fortis Spacematic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a nice bit of kit!


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

rev said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Fortis Spacematic:
> ...


I will second that and i must get my hands on one soon









Cheers

Scott


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Change of heart; now going for 6309 on genuine Seiko rubber.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

rev said:


> Change of heart; now going for 6309 on genuine Seiko rubber.


It's too early to have a change of heart lol however it's never too late to have a change of watch


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I don't get on with rubber straps...










'scuse dust...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rubber is the new bracelet! This is my fave rubber strap of them all...



















But Im not wearing this watch.... I will wear the same watch all weekend and will update Mac's Saturday thread with it instead...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Breitling for me today:










Sorry, not on rubber though!

Mind you, I hope to liberate something new from the clutches of Parcelfarce before the end of the day...


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Marathon JSAR for me today but on leather not rubber.










Jon


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SM300 for me today










Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm confussed after seeing Mac's thread







anyway I'm still wearing the Mirage after leaving Saturday and heading back to Friday


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok my only diver for now but its a good beater and decorating and coping with beer flu watch .










jason.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Panerai today, on a lleather strap!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I am joining Jon with my newest arrival (however I have changed the rubber strap to a Toshi strap this morning):










all the best

Jan


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Rubber it is


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Today I will be mostly wearing this:

I had already put it on before I saw the correct theme today so









Seiko 7025-8099










Cheers

Mark


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

JonW said:


> Rubber is the new bracelet! This is my fave rubber strap of them all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John - that is one stunning watch, isn't that similar to the one that Jase dropped ???

And the strap is great, the clasp looks bullet-proof !! I still can't manage to work out in my head how that strap works though ..









Tony


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You should only wear rubber if you're into shagging dolphins









*Friday is METAL, man............METAL!!!!*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Nappey, with it's rubber strap, as required...

Bertrand


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

No rubber here, titanium strap for me, although you cannot see it ..


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Classic Diver for me today, Breitling Shark (i do have the Breitling rubber diver strap but leather in classic Breitling blue seems to suit it better)


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Old, but still good


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually wearing this:










The closest I have to a rubber strap is this excellent WR Di-Modell - looks faily rubber-like but is actually soft leather:










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MilSub said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Rubber is the new bracelet! This is my fave rubber strap of them all...
> ...


Tony... welll Im saying nothing... but butterfingers Miller 'may' have done such a thing...

Ok, your wrist goes next to the watch and the slack is taken up when you pull the clasp round and shut... it allows for some adjustment as your wrist swells and contracts throughout the day... more pics of how it works are in the DeskDivers article...


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

JonW said:


> Tony... welll Im saying nothing... but butterfingers Miller 'may' have done such a thing...
> 
> Ok, your wrist goes next to the watch and the slack is taken up when you pull the clasp round and shut... it allows for some adjustment as your wrist swells and contracts throughout the day... more pics of how it works are in the DeskDivers article...


Ahhhh .. now I see, sounds like a very cunning design - I guess that arrangement would work well as a wet-suit extension too.

Well that's a relief, I thought it was just my wrists that changed shape during the day









Off to take a look at DeskDivers now ..









Tony


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

My Speedie goes very well with a thick rubber deployment (surprisingly!)


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry no rubber today only monster


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Linde Werdelin GMT


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have finally decided to join the rest of the rubber wearing bunch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

potz said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Have finally decided to join the rest of the rubber wearing bunch
> ...


Did we ever get to the bottom of this, and whether it's Griff inside of this


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This at the moment...










...but I'm praying to the Gods that the lovely mail lady will deliver a rubber strap this afternoon...with a _very_ familiar watch attached to it.

(I plan _not_ to drop mine, though.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> This at the moment...
> 
> ..but I'm praying to the Gods that the lovely mail lady will deliver a rubber strap this afternoon...with a _very_ familiar watch attached to it.
> 
> (I plan _not_ to drop mine, though.)










very exciting


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

rousey said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Thanks 

Changed to the RLT 24hr now:










Cheers


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I haven't got a watch with a rubber strap (apart from the Citizen I'm selling in the sales forum) so this will have to do 

*Omega Seamaster GMT *


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I`ll play ball, in addition to the Railmaster which is still glued to my wrist, I`ve put this on since getting up an hour ago...

*Aristo Aquaristo Dakar 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels*










I`m working again tonight and will revive the Saturday thread at the appropriate time









I was hoping to be wearing `O2` by now but it has been delayed


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I was hoping to be wearing `O2` by now but it has been delayed


Hope it's not due to customs


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry guys no rubber for me either!!









So got this on







Fresh from a bit of case sanding/polishing, went well I think?







I didn't do so well with the mouldy hands though







so must get another set and learn how to fit then!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping to be wearing `O2` by now but it has been delayed
> ...


Nope, the dealer is waiting for a supply from Switzerland









Just been on the phone & apparently I should get it next Thursday


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Well I'd rather have that than a wait with HM Customs


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Just been on the phone (again) & apparently I should get the watch next Thursday


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This later because I like it, especially the bezel. Bought it in Santa Ponsa, Majorca

No rubber in sight!!!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The only rubber strap I have.


















Surprisingly comfy as well.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

This is why I don't wear rubber any more


















From now on I think I'll stick to metal


















Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> This is why I don't wear rubber any more


Nice shoes Andrew









Rich


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Toshi said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I don't wear rubber any more
> ...


Jordan gone for the mono boob look?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Could always be another outfit of Griff's


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

IT ARRIVED!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Just in time for Rubber Day!!!

Only had time for a couple quick & dirtys in the rain...I was WAY too excited to hold the camera still...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL* (can't believe I'm FINALLY writing this)



















I'll post more later, but I owe a HUGE thanks to "The Three Js"...Jason, JoT, and JonW...for their advice and assistance.

This is ALL your fault!!!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

mutley said:


> From now on I think I'll stick to metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice combo, I've yet to try a wanadoo bracelet but they look really good


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> IT ARRIVED!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just in time for Rubber Day!!!
> 
> ...










:clap: Well done Rich, look forward to seeing some more pics soon


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> IT ARRIVED!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just in time for Rubber Day!!!
> 
> ...


Very happy for you mate, looks stunning









Fits in nicely with rubber Friday!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

rev said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


It's terrible when that happens.

Mine has a helium release valve.









Rubber funkmeister Oakley Torpedo


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Very err James Bond!

Well it is rubber day, Ho Ho


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

andytyc said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > From now on I think I'll stick to metal
> ...


Thanks Andy, lumpys are cracking bracelets and great VFM









(BTW who is this Wanadoo chap? Is he related to Watchadoo, the guy I get mine from







)


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

No Mods about today that want to flash the rubber?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> IT ARRIVED!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just in time for Rubber Day!!!
> 
> ...


That dial really is intriguing, thanks for the pics Rich, looking forward to more when you have time.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Suppose I'd better join in the "proper" Friday thread and left work with the PRS-18Q


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Suppose I'd better join in the "proper" Friday thread and left work with the PRS-18Q


love the case on that......wearing this for a while


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Rubber and Orange


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Rich! Cant wait for more pics


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

M5 on rubber, with a side order of sand.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Mar 14 2008, 09:20 AM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
Linde Werdelin GMT










Very cool watch.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> M5 on rubber, with a side order of sand.


I've gone all moist again


----------

